

Who has had the biggest influence on your life as an entrepreneur? - neilpeel
http://tinyletter.com/TheNordicNine/letters/who-has-had-the-biggest-influence-on-your-life-as-an-entrepreneur-the-nordic-nine

======
hackerjam
this is a no brainer: HACKER NEWS.

i don't mean any disrespect to pg, but commentary provided by the hn community
is a reality check bar none.

